# New music - new mix - how is it?



## michel (Feb 11, 2010)

Hi guys,

could you please give me some feedback on a mix of a new music piece. At first I had some trouble mixing the deep drums (mostly Drums of War). How is the result now?

Thank you for other suggestions as well.


http://www.mijor.de/MJ-MTrailer.mp3


_Michael_


----------



## synthetic (Feb 11, 2010)

I like the mix OK, but the strings sound like an organ. I think you need to add some more phrasing or something that it's not just note goes on-plays-note goes off. I'm referring mostly to the rising figure at the beginning. Maybe a legato sample would help? 

Sorry for the harsh critique, but that's how we roll in the VI composition review.


----------



## michel (Feb 12, 2010)

synthetic @ Fri Feb 12 said:


> ...but the strings sound like an organ. I think you need to add some more phrasing or something that it's not just note goes on-plays-note goes off...



Thank you for your input! That was my intention to let the strings sound like an organ. :D 

No, seriously I did not recognize this point. But I used a cello legato patch from the VSL (Kontakt edition) mixed with a legato patch from the SISS (modwheel x-fade). It seems that the SISS x-fade is too little and/ or the VSL legato patch too quiet. Maybe I can add a cc11 or cc7 curve to the VSL cello as well.


----------



## michel (Dec 31, 2010)

OK. Some month and other libraries later...

Here is another mix of the MP3 from the first post. This time with LASS lite and a little bit of HWW.

Old Mix (SISS, VSL)
New Mix (LASS)

Better or worse?

Thanks for listening!


----------



## erockrazor (Dec 31, 2010)

I hear an improvement on the new mix. More convincing sound to me with a better mix. Very nice work.


----------



## michel (Jan 1, 2011)

Thank you and thanks for listening! :D


----------



## Lunatique (Jan 2, 2011)

I listened to the new mix only. Personally, I think some of the brass parts could be louder in the mix to match the power of the percussion.


----------



## michel (Jan 2, 2011)

Lunatique, do you mean the brass FX parts? Good point. In the mix between new and old, I guess the brass parts were to loud, so there was a conflict between brass and strings.

Apart from the FX - the horns are okay (in the middle part with the drums)?

Thank you.


----------



## Dracarys (Jan 2, 2011)

Definitely a drastic improvement with the second post, alot less muddy. that transition was a little abrupt at 52 seconds.
I see the direction you're headed in and it has much potential.


----------



## michel (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Ed (Jan 5, 2011)

I think you need to work on your dynamics. The first part before the drum hit half way is really loud while the meat of it is quieter. This should be louder! Therefore I'm not getting any sense of power when presumably loud stuff happening. This is not something that is resolved by compression just so you know. Personally I find it hard to fix mixes so maybe bear in mind for next time.


----------



## michel (Jan 7, 2011)

Thank you for your comment, Ed. If I understood you correctly, the dynamic should be that the rising figure is quieter than the first drum hit and also lower in volume than the rest of the track to get the sense of power?

Yes, I have to agree with fixing mixes, so I guess I leave it that way, but keep in mind for the next one. Thanks.


----------



## Ed (Jan 10, 2011)

michel @ Fri Jan 07 said:


> Thank you for your comment, Ed. If I understood you correctly, the dynamic should be that the rising figure is quieter than the first drum hit and also lower in volume than the rest of the track to get the sense of power?.




I think instead of thinking about volumes try and think more about the POWER the music has and where its getting it. So to help listen to pieces of music that are similar to whatever it is you're doing, and see how the dynamics of the piece help give it that power. Then you'll naturally mix things differently, then compare and so on.


----------

